# Just starting...do I need licensing? PLEASE HELP!!



## my_adored (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi!

  	I am considering getting started as a freelance makeup artist. Went got my degree and my masters in something completely different, and now with the current economic climate, it is becoming clear that jobs in my field won't be available to me for quite some time.

  	I truly love makeup and it is my main passion in life. I was just ALWAYS pushed to take the university route by my family and the mere thought of telling them that I wanted to do makeup was just unthinkable. But now, since I can't find any work in my field, I need to broaden my ideas for ways to earn money.

  	I have been to practically every single website pertaining to my state's beauty laws, and I can't find an answer because every website says something different.

  	Bottom line...do I need a license in something, whether it be cosmetology or esthetician to be a freelance makeup artist in the state of Colorado? I have seen some sites that say you MUST have a esthetician license (which makes no sense to me being that I just want to apply makeup). Do I need to go to school? I just want to start my own business and build a portfolio of my friends with my work done on them....

  	I have already considered getting liability insurance and possibly having clients sign a contract stating that I am not responsible if they do not inform me about any skin allergies they may have.

  	I looked at other makeup artist websites for makeup artists in Colorado and they don't even state that they went to school, let alone licensing. But I'm scared of getting started and heaven forbid a cop shows up at my door saying that I am working illegally.


  	PLEASE HELP! WHAT DO I DO? WHAT DO I NEED?? 

  	I can't afford to go to makeup school right now with uni student loans looming in 5 months time.


----------



## Marilu85 (Nov 14, 2012)

There are no states in the u.s. that require licensing. That being said, you are still liable when working as a freelancer to your clients and skin reactions. Many people wishing to work in this  industry professionally, prepare themselves with a licensure of some sort whether that be cosmetology or esthiology. Esthiology is particularly helpful because skin preparation is essential to effective makeup application. The skin is like a canvas and if it is too oily or dry it can make or break a particular look. Cosmetology is helpful if you ever want to work in film, bridal, fashion, or photography. That will strengthen your resume skills, and means extra pay for you! Makeup schools are great, but you can learn anything with practice and dedication on your own (with the exception of fx makeup and prosthetics). Also keep in mind that many great educational opportunities such as the M.A.C. pro membership makeup classes are limited to professionals in the industry. If you want to get started freelance i would start by connecting with people in the photography or entertainment business. Do makeup for theater, student films, friends weddings, proms, etc.


----------



## my_adored (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you! That was what I needed to know and could not find anywhere. 

  	I really appreciate it. Would you say that ModelMayhem is the best place to connect with a photographer or get jobs? Any particular social networks that I should be looking at for business?


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 5, 2012)

You would need a license to work in a salon but to freelance on your own, I don't believe you so.


----------

